# ext3 on USB/Firewire



## one_red_eye (Oct 25, 2005)

I've got an external 250GB drive formatted with an ext3 filesystem. Is there any way besides setting up an NFS share for OSX to read it?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 25, 2005)

Nope.  Mac OS X does not include support for the ext3 filesystem.  There are drivers for the ext2 filesystem, though:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsx/


----------

